# Brew Masters - Sam Caglione's New Discovery Channel Brewing Realit



## Jez (23/11/10)

Check your usual sites for the new Sam Caglione reality brewing TV show called "Brew Masters" which aired last night in the USA.

I've already got my copy & will be watching the first episode later tonight entitled "Bitches Brew".

Jez


----------



## felten (23/11/10)

It was interesting, I hadn't heard good things about it but I was pleasantly surprised.

Though I dislike how they blow every situation out of proportion, you get a run down of every possible thing that can go wrong, "we only have X amount of time to do this or Y will happen and then the world will end" kind of thing that discovery does in it's shows (howe&howe tech, american chopper), but then 5 minutes later everything works out fine and it turns out it wasn't a problem at all. But that's just me.


----------



## WarmBeer (23/11/10)

Arghhh, I really wanted to like this, but the scripted "drama", and the text overlays on the screen made my eyes and ears bleed (well, figuratively, derp).

A shame, it could have been an interesting documentary on one of the pioneers of the US craftbrew renaissance, but instead it's an exercise in marketing over substance, targeted at the ritalin generation.


----------



## Bribie G (24/11/10)

I might give it a miss. It's a pity that Discovery, one of the true pioneers of pay TV channels has sunk to its current depths, not even transmitted in proper widescreen (stretched out lo-def postage stamp format if that makes sense) and after every ad break (for ab-circle pros and funeral plans) they have to reiterate everything that happened before the break for the benefit of people with a 30 second short term memory.


----------



## DUANNE (24/11/10)

had a watch ofthis last nite and thought it wasnt to bad considering. the one thing that blew me away was the size of dfh's operation.


----------



## keifer33 (24/11/10)

I watched this and found it entertaining in the sense of a tv show but definetly found it scripted to buggery and all to convenient. Definetly a marketing show aimed at highlighting microbreweries to the dumb masses. Nothing technical about it nor overly informative into the actual brewing. And who treats a keg of beer by just throwing it into a rusty pick up on the way to a fine craftbeer show.


----------



## Bizier (24/11/10)

keifer33 said:


> Definetly a marketing show aimed at highlighting microbreweries to the dumb masses.




I wish someone would do that here.

I will check it out for sure.


----------



## Barley Belly (24/11/10)

SE01EP01 h34r: 

Just finished watching


----------



## BitterBulldog (25/11/10)

Watched it tonight & loved it!

Damn, I wanna go to Delaware & get tanked at the dogfish restaurant & then go climb up the treehouse out front of the brewery!
Tbs Ep also made
Me go open an Imperial Stout


----------



## outbreak (26/11/10)

I wanted to like it as I really like Sam's attitude and the way he markets his business, but seriously how does it differ frim American Chopper? I know they need material to write about but I reallythought they may have gone in a different direction.


----------



## Frag_Dog (26/11/10)

outbreak said:


> I wanted to like it as I really like Sam's attitude and the way he markets his business, but seriously how does it differ frim American Chopper? I know they need material to write about but I reallythought they may have gone in a different direction.



I agree that it seems to have a simmilar format to American Chopper. I don't think there would have been much of an option. I think the general public isn't going to tune in every week to hear someone drone on for an hour about hop utilization and mash ph.

Its a proven format so I imagine thats why they went with it.


----------



## Zizzle (26/11/10)

BitterBulldog said:


> Damn, I wanna go to Delaware & get tanked at the dogfish restaurant & then go climb up the treehouse out front of the brewery!



If any AHBers end up in Delaware, make some noise, a few of us here have some contacts at DFH and Evolution brewing.

Get the personal after hours tour and maybe meet Sam.

Great bunch of guys. I spent a few days out there last year. Stayed with a couple of the brewers who live across the road from the brewery at the start of my motorcycle trip across the USA.

Got given a heap of beers, as many as I could carry in the saddle bags. Highlight was definitely the vertical of Word Wide Stout. Had 2005, 2007 and 2009 vintages. Killer.

As for the show, yeah I didn't think it that great. Not very real, fake drama, and that recap after every break really sucks.


----------



## chadjaja (30/11/10)

Heads up, the second ep has now been aired and can be watched from the dark depths of the internet


----------



## Frag_Dog (30/11/10)

I've downloaded it, but havn't watched it yet. The Walking Dead was also avaliable last night and it won the viewing rights!


----------



## keifer33 (30/11/10)

Haha had the same dilemma and walking dead also won in my case.


----------



## outbreak (30/11/10)

I enjoyed episode 2 much more than episode 1, something different in terms of the plot line.


----------



## mwd (30/11/10)

For those that do not have Discovery Episode 2 Chica.

Pity it does not show up on EZTV site.


----------



## felten (30/11/10)

This one was a lot better, I like how a brewery that large still finds a use for the old corona mill


----------



## mwd (30/11/10)

Looks like it is a good place to live if you are a beer loving American the brew pub is well frequented.


----------



## keifer33 (30/11/10)

New one released just then.

Brew.Masters.S01E03.Punkin.and.Portamarillo.HDTV.XviD-MOMENTUM


----------



## Paul H (30/11/10)

Flame suit on...

How does one play the downloaded episodes, it would appear that Windows Media player doesn't want to play.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## keifer33 (30/11/10)

The easiest program to use is VLC.

http://www.filehippo.com/download_vlc/


----------



## felten (30/11/10)

Paul H said:


> Flame suit on...
> 
> How does one play the downloaded episodes, it would appear that Windows Media player doesn't want to play.
> 
> ...



What file format did you download it in? if its the torrent file then you need a torrent program to DL it


----------



## kelbygreen (30/11/10)

or download cccp (combined community codec pack) it will let WMP play anything from AVI to mkv but VLC does the job as well just depends if you want to use a whole new player or just a codec pack used threw WMP


----------



## Paul H (30/11/10)

Thanks guys.


----------



## mwd (30/11/10)

Some of the files are in compressed RAR format need something like the latest WinZip or 7-Zip to decompress them first.

Just found S01e03 pumpkin and portamarillo in rar format.


----------



## MattC (30/11/10)

Sorry is everyone simply downloading this via the torrent or is it currntly on Austar/ Discovery in Australia?

Cheers


----------



## felten (30/11/10)

I've been watching it streamed from whatever website pops up on google, a lot of the websites are dodgy, but there's enough legit ones to choose from.


----------



## hsb (1/12/10)

Ahem, my apologies at missing the *very well titled clearly signposted thread* here. Let me just _ease _it back to the top. Carry on. h34r:


----------



## DanRayner (1/12/10)

Keep your eyes peeled for Paul Mercurio, Brad Rogers (Stone & Wood) and Richard Watkins (Canberra's Wig & Pen) all in the newest episode


----------



## Mercs Own (1/12/10)

keifer33 said:


> Definetly a marketing show aimed at highlighting microbreweries to the dumb masses.






Bizier said:


> I wish someone would do that here.
> 
> I will check it out for sure.



I am working on it and have a couple of production companies interested but....money is tight and the networks dont see a show about beer being a mainstream program and therefore it wont get a look in on free to air. Pay TV is more open to it but have less audinece and therefore are also very careful re budgets - often want to cut corners etc whioch I do not want to do.

SBS is interested but needs an ethnic angle - I am a born again wog so hoping that may get it over the line.

I try to get the micros on my show as much as I can and am hoping to do a whole series on all things beer. " Mercs does Micros" If we had a national brewers association then we could make a united front on not only excise but also in gettting funding for a national TV beer series.


----------



## Doc (1/12/10)

Nice cameo by you Merc in Episode 3 from Beervana doing the judging 
Kirrily also gets a PTC

Beers,
Doc


----------



## lagers44 (1/12/10)

Mercs Own said:


> I am working on it and have a couple of production companies interested but....money is tight and the networks dont see a show about beer being a mainstream program and therefore it wont get a look in on free to air. Pay TV is more open to it but have less audinece and therefore are also very careful re budgets - often want to cut corners etc whioch I do not want to do.
> 
> SBS is interested but needs an ethnic angle - I am a born again wog so hoping that may get it over the line.
> 
> I try to get the micros on my show as much as I can and am hoping to do a whole series on all things beer. " Mercs does Micros" If we had a national brewers association then we could make a united front on not only excise but also in gettting funding for a national TV beer series.




Yeah it's a shame we don't have the large enough population to justify the " specialty shows ". At least the homebrew community will watch !


----------



## kenlock (1/12/10)

lagers44 said:


> Yeah it's a shame we don't have the large enough population to justify the " specialty shows ". At least the homebrew community will watch !



If each of the members here would have influenced at least 10 beer drinkers to think about and appreciate the beers they drink. Therefore, on first contact there is a potential audience of 200,000. Good work guys and gals!!  

Therefore, second, third, fourth... generations could provide a large enough audience to support a show. 

We watched a fat mate of an aussie cricketer meander about Englanad, India and the West indies, :huh: so surely a beer show could have an audience.

Just my 2c worth.

Cheers Ken


----------



## argon (2/12/10)

watched the first episode last night.. didn't mind it, was kept entertained. But i do concur with the repeatable format... found it a little funny that the owner was driving round in a beat-up truck... that part at least was a little bit staged for me


----------



## Frag_Dog (2/12/10)

I watched the first two episodes and I've downloaded the third. It seems OK, not great. I don't know if it is something I would watch again.

Oz and James Drink to Britain is better IMO.


----------



## bluenose (2/12/10)

argon said:


> watched the first episode last night.. didn't mind it, was kept entertained. But i do concur with the repeatable format... found it a little funny that the owner was driving round in a beat-up truck... that part at least was a little bit staged for me



As far as I know, that's the vehicle he drives. I don't think it was staged.

On the weekend I downloaded "Beer Wars" (try the usual torrent sites). Not a great documentary - made by a woman who claims to be a mover in the beer industry, but doesn't drink beer???

The stat I was interested in was that Dog Fish Head only has 0.0001% share of the US beer market!! Amazing when you see the size of those fermenters...


And a tip for fellow torrent downloaders....

I have been trying to figure out an easy way to remotely tell my PC at home to download something while I am at work.

First, set up DropBox (free) on both your PC at home and at work. Create a folder called something like "torrents".
Install utorrent on your home PC (if not already), and edit your Preferences to monitor a folder for new .torrent files to download, point it to your "torrents" folder.
Now, just save a .torrent file to this folder while you are at work (or wherever). uTorrent will pick it up and start downloading. Easy!

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## outbreak (2/12/10)

*cough* rlslog.net *cough*


----------



## ianh (3/12/10)

bluenose said:


> I have been trying to figure out an easy way to remotely tell my PC at home to download something while I am at work.
> 
> First, set up DropBox (free) on both your PC at home and at work. Create a folder called something like "torrents".
> Install utorrent on your home PC (if not already), and edit your Preferences to monitor a folder for new .torrent files to download, point it to your "torrents" folder.
> ...



Could you not just use LogMeIn to control the home computer and use it to send the torrents to utorrent.

cheers

Ian


----------



## bluenose (3/12/10)

ianh said:


> Could you not just use LogMeIn to control the home computer and use it to send the torrents to utorrent.



You could, if you wanted to take longer to do the same thing ;-) 

This way it's a simple right click and "save link as..."


----------



## BitterBulldog (6/12/10)

After watching ep3 last night I decided to try some Tamarillos on the BBQ tonight!
Now I can see how they found the beer so bitter in the pre fermenting tasting.

I wasn't really a fan. I normally like bold flavors. 
I'll probably end up being a fan down the track!


----------



## mwd (11/12/10)

Episode 4 Grain to Glass available now Linky


----------



## mwd (11/12/10)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Episode 4 Grain to Glass available now Linky



Cannot edit but it is about 120min IPA Dogfish reckons it is the strongest IPA in the world.
worth a watch download was pretty fast.


----------



## felten (12/12/10)

I learned something from this episode, and that is if I want to appreciate a beer I should have it right before lunch (and maybe dinner too). Which sounds like pretty good advice to me.


----------



## np1962 (12/12/10)

felten said:


> I learned something from this episode, and that is if I want to appreciate a beer I should have it right before lunch (and maybe dinner too). Which sounds like pretty good advice to me.


What about breakfast?


----------



## Brewjohno (12/12/10)

felten said:


> I learned something from this episode, and that is if I want to appreciate a beer I should have it right before lunch (and maybe dinner too). Which sounds like pretty good advice to me.




Don't forget you should also drink it whilst sitting in your kids treehouse.


----------



## mwd (12/12/10)

Brewjohno said:


> Don't forget you should also drink it whilst sitting in your kids treehouse.



Pity the episodes seem to be out of chronological order as the treehouse was there in the first few episodes. Bet the boys at the brewery had a good cry after this show.  

Edit: I can appreciate a good beer any hour of the day but it is true sometimes the same beer tastes sensational and other days just good.


----------



## Brewjohno (12/12/10)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Pity the episodes seem to be out of chronological order as the treehouse was there in the first few episodes. Bet the boys at the brewery had a good cry after this show.




I noticed that too. 

My guess is they didn't want their first episode to demonstrate a major cockup resulting in a half million dollar loss.

It would have set a bad tone for the series.


----------



## mwd (12/12/10)

Something else I noticed is you see them pouring sacks of I presume malted barley into the mash tun but it does not appear to be milled. I was wondering if they get pre milled grain from their malt suppliers.


----------



## felten (12/12/10)

I wouldn't think so, they probably mill it and dump it back in sacks for ease of transport.


----------



## mwd (17/12/10)

Episode 5 Ancient Ales is up on Channel BT Link to Isohunt

Show is on Thursday night on Discovery in the USA


----------



## np1962 (19/12/10)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Episode 5 Ancient Ales is up on Channel BT Link to Isohunt
> 
> Show is on Thursday night on Discovery in the USA


Your link didn't work for me 
Try THIS LINK INSTEAD
Cheers
Nige


----------



## mwd (17/1/11)

Anybody know if there is any more episodes of this series to come?

I have only been able to locate five so far seemed to have stopped just before Xmas.


----------



## DU99 (17/1/11)

```
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1790045/episodes
```
http://katz.cd/search?q=brew
goes only to 5


----------



## enuun (17/1/11)

I hope they have more coming up. I am watching it over and over again jus for kicks


----------



## The Giant (17/1/11)

Should be soon

All the american tv shows stopped of xmas.

Family guy, simpsons, top gear US, american dad, cleveland show, robot chicken and desperate housewives all started again last week


----------



## The Giant (17/1/11)

Should be soon

All the american tv shows stopped of xmas.

Family guy, simpsons, top gear US, american dad, cleveland show, robot chicken and desperate housewives all started again last week


----------



## DanRayner (17/1/11)

There was all kinds of discussion on Twitter about this a couple of weeks ago - Discovery confirmed there are six episodes but the date for the airing of the sixth episode about setting up a restaurant in NYC has not been announced.

Discovery also tweeted that they have not yet decided as to whether there will be a second season.


----------



## Zizzle (18/1/11)

I think SWMBO mentioned something about a facebook update from Sam saying he was busy doing voice overs for an episode.


----------



## reVoxAHB (18/1/11)

Check out SickBeard with Sabnzbd. 

Chuck in your favourite shows and SB will auto-dl the minute it's pre'd - in your preference of HD, SD, first available, first available to be replaced with HD as available and more  

reVox


----------



## dj_yiakamon (18/1/11)

I managed to get a bit of extra info from its wiki article:
Epsiode 6
"Italian craft breweries are examined. Dogfish Head Brewery opens its newest restaurant: a rooftop brewpub in New York City's Eataly. [NOTE: delays in the opening of the brewpub resulted in the episode remaining incomplete. A 2011 brewpub opening date has been set, and the accompanying episode is estimated to air in the late winter/early spring of 2011.] "


----------



## Silo Ted (31/3/11)

If any Sudneysiders want to try a creation from the show, Platinum Bottleshop on Concord have the DFH/Epic beer Portamarillo in stock. It's the Smoked Porter with Tamarillo fruits added to the mash.


----------



## Greg Lawrence (1/4/11)

Silo Ted said:


> If any Sudneysiders want to try a creation from the show, Platinum Bottleshop on Concord have the DFH/Epic beer Portamarillo in stock. It's the Smoked Porter with Tamarillo fruits added to the mash.



Picked up a couple of bottles today. 
Straight into the fridge when I got home and am drinking one now.
At $14.95 for 500ml I think I was expecting too much. 
Its a nice smokey porter, but couldnt taste the tamarillo (unlike the feijoa beer I had in NZ 2 weeks ago) which was disappointing as I love tamarillos. 
Now I wish that I had spent the 2nd $15 on something else.


----------



## Brew Matt (1/4/11)

I have read that in addition to Brew Masters, that 2 other US Networks are also planning TV series based on craft beer. From memory one is a reality show (it would be funny if one was similar to Master Chef, instead of 40 minutes to cook a meal, it would be 40 days to have your brew bottled & labelled after choosing the grain bill from the cupboard 

....... oh, and serve together with something you whip up in 40 minutes!


----------



## argon (1/4/11)

I've heard rumours (brewing network podcast) that Discovery has dropped brewmasters. The 6th episode coming out in June will be the last. Shame.


----------



## Punkal (1/4/11)

That is a shame...


----------



## Zizzle (2/4/11)

Yeah I was in Delaware a few weekends ago and caught up with Katrinka and the gang. She seemed to think that the network wasn't that happy with the numbers and wouldn't be making any more. 

We had lunch at the pub and an evening at the brewery. No interesting new beers, just a few from the show. Got to go in the tree house though which isn't open to the public. Sam was there and said hi but was busy as usual. Still haven't met Florres. Hi lives in colorado and only flies into Delaware once a month!

Here is an anecdote for SWMBO: one of my mates out there is a professional brewer. He brews all every day at a smaller brewery (10 barrel batches). He is also a prolific home brewer - brews at home every sunday. He has more than 30 glass carboys!

He has about 7 stashed away in the attic that will age for up to 2 years - sour beers!

Next time SWMBO complains about your obsession tell her it could be worse.


----------



## kenlock (22/4/11)

The Australian premiere of Brew Masters is this Tuesday 26th April on Discovery Channel @ 7:30pm. :icon_chickcheers: 

A long time coming, but hopefully worth the wait!


----------



## probablynathan (22/4/11)

Thanks for the headsup kenlock

I have just set recorder to grab each episode, sound like it worth a watch.


----------



## Bribie G (27/4/11)

Watched "Bitches Brew" this morning - very entertaining - The dogfish guy was MC at Beervana dinner in Wellington, he's a natural stand up comic. Someone put him up to _pretending _to stumble over his words and _accidentally _come out with the phrase "carnal knowledge" at which point the whole audience started going "baaaa baaaa" which confirmed a lot of long held suspicions :unsure: 

Upcoming schedule:


----------



## adz1179 (5/5/11)

big beer killed brewmasters??? shame either way, bloody good show IMO

http://eater.com/archives/2011/03/31/bourd...of-big-beer.php


----------



## spaced (6/5/11)

adz1179 said:


> big beer killed brewmasters??? shame either way, bloody good show IMO
> 
> http://eater.com/archives/2011/03/31/bourd...of-big-beer.php




This show actually got me started in home brewing. I wasn't aware of all the different options until I saw this, and then I went searching for more info.

I'm sure I wasn't the only one either.


----------



## adz1179 (6/5/11)

spaced said:


> This show actually got me started in home brewing. I wasn't aware of all the different options until I saw this, and then I went searching for more info.
> 
> I'm sure I wasn't the only one either.




Same here... i kept watching the episodes over and over and it was enough for the mrs to get me a kit.... hobby / obsession.. i dont know... :icon_cheers:


----------



## Murcluf (6/5/11)

adz1179 said:


> big beer killed brewmasters??? shame either way, bloody good show IMO
> 
> http://eater.com/archives/2011/03/31/bourd...of-big-beer.php


Reading that sounds like it was setup to fail (schedule wise) but excelled instead. Being able to pull a million megaswill drinker away from NFL telecasts is a very big threat when you think about it. 

Bit like the big boys were going to go shoot fish in a barrel and some snotty little upstart stole the fish.


----------



## argon (6/5/11)

I watched Beer Wars for the first time the other night. So reading that the show has been gunned down doesn't surprise me. Sam was an obvious choice to base a new show around, he comes off pretty well in the doco.

It's amazing to think that 1 in 2 beers sold in the states is an Anheuser-Busch beer.


----------



## Josh (9/5/11)

Not being one to dl shows, I'm two episodes into Brew Masters. Pretty good show if you ask me. The Bitches Brew one was pretty interesting. While I'm not interested in making Chicha, I am interested in touring South America and drinking it.


----------



## DUANNE (9/5/11)

hard luck on the dotw this morning.


----------



## StraussyStrauss (9/5/11)

Wild Yeast likes Amyl Nitrate? Ha!
Just watched ep 5 Ancient Ales.


----------



## argon (2/6/11)

The supposedly last show of the series was on Tuesday night... certainly finished the episode as if it were the last. Will keep an eye out to see if this was the last show.


----------



## felten (5/6/11)

I'd have to say the last show was the best of the lot.


----------



## kenlock (5/6/11)

Unfortunately, if all that is said is true that it will not be returning for series 2, it leaves you wanting more.


----------



## kenlock (27/9/11)

For those of you who missed it the first time around, or wish to revisit. Brew Masters Episode 1 is airing tonight on TLC at 7:30pm


----------

